# Sevin?



## bwester (Jun 12, 2007)

anyone ever used Sevin dust or liquid on orchids?


----------



## gonewild (Jun 12, 2007)

bwester said:


> anyone ever used Sevin dust or liquid on orchids?



Yes.


----------



## bwester (Jun 12, 2007)

gonewild said:


> Yes.



And...... geese Lance, I usually get a paragraph from you..... piss poor my man oke:


----------



## gonewild (Jun 12, 2007)

bwester said:


> And...... geese Lance, I usually get a paragraph from you..... piss poor my man oke:



I answered your question completely! :rollhappy:


----------



## gonewild (Jun 12, 2007)

Sevin won't hurt your plants. I would opt for using the dust or a wettable powder. Avoid using the liquid if it has an oil base just out of general principles.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2007)

Sevin will reduce your sperm count and make your children mutate!


----------



## bwester (Jun 13, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Sevin will reduce your sperm count and make your children mutate!



I dont want kids, so I'll definitely be using it then.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2007)

There are many better choices of birth control, even some that aren't poisonous.


----------



## Candace (Jun 13, 2007)

The main thing I don't like about Sevin(so I've never used it) is that it's non selective in it's destruction:> It kills the good guys, bees and other pollinators as well as the bad. Since you'd be using it in the g.h. I doubt it will do any major damage. I stick with Merit and Orthene WP for orchids and try to be as organic as possible in our small orchard. Be very careful if you use the Sevin, protective mask and eyewear etc.


----------



## Inverness (Jun 13, 2007)

*Pesticides*

Merit and Orthene are much safer to the user and the environment. If you aren't trying to control mites, both are good choices. Merit has one major point over Orthene, no odor. Good mite control can be had with Talstar.

Ken Brewer


----------



## bwester (Jun 13, 2007)

Inverness said:


> Merit and Orthene are much safer to the user and the environment. If you aren't trying to control mites, both are good choices. Merit has one major point over Orthene, no odor. Good mite control can be had with Talstar.
> 
> Ken Brewer



when it comes to that, I just dont really care. I have a respirator and was once seen in my front yard in boots, boxer shorts a respirator on, beer in one hand and a sprayer with arsenic in the other trying to kill crab grass. wish i had a pic of that.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2007)

HeeHeee, tha's ma country cuzin for ya!


----------



## bwester (Jun 14, 2007)

NYEric said:


> HeeHeee, tha's ma country cuzin for ya!



damn straight, when in rome.....


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2007)

One day it will be a pleasure to meet all the characters on this site. LOL!


----------

